# custom painted droplet graffics



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm trying 2 figure out how 2 do the dropletpaint jobs like the oneson the 64 0n the cover of lowrider mag the one with ice cube on the cover next 2 the silver 4 with the droplet in the patterns on the roof anyone got the know how :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

do a search


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 22 2007, 08:19 PM~7749809
> *do a search
> *


x2


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

That type of info doesn't come cheap right now, and most of us that know probably aren't going to share. PM me and let me know where your at i.m thinking about teaching a 1 hour class on the waterdrop effect. If i can get enough applicants i'll do it but i'm not going to post it up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

people know.. just are lazy to explain and type


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 23 2007, 01:24 AM~7751575
> *That type of info doesn't come cheap right now, and most of us that know probably aren't going to share.  PM me and let me know where your at i.m thinking about teaching a 1 hour class on the waterdrop effect.  If i can get enough applicants i'll do it but i'm not going to post it up.
> *


theres already acouple topics on it, ill find it when the search is back up


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

forgot to say the class could be as low as $250 a person if i get a good turnout.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 22 2007, 11:25 PM~7751590
> *forgot to say the class could be as low as $250 a person if i get a good turnout.
> *


lol


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Nothings free in this world :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 23 2007, 06:25 AM~7751590
> *forgot to say the class could be as low as $250 a person if i get a good turnout.
> *





:0 you're kidding right


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

No, its a rare skill, I also teach classes on marbleizing tricks, airbrush fades and tapeouts. Hope to have some DVD's out by summer of 2008.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skully_@Mar 9 2005, 02:28 PM~2828341
> *this is one of the easiest custom paint effects you can do...
> In a real quick summary...
> 1) base coat... let it flash
> ...


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Apr 22 2007, 08:30 PM~7749364
> *I'm trying 2 figure out how 2 do the dropletpaint jobs like the oneson the 64 0n the cover of lowrider mag the one with ice cube on the cover next 2 the silver 4 with the droplet in the patterns on the roof anyone got the know how :biggrin:
> *


I guess it is my turn to crap on the alsa guy!!!!!! try this site out that is the idea of this forum to share ideas and to help our brothers out. I dont mind who gets this stuff for free they still have to lay it down, and some people got it and some people dont. It also helps keep me moving forward. keeps me on my toes. Not painting patterns that were painted in the seventies and saying bull like only a handful of people in the country are still doing it, it is cause they didnt share their knowledge THAT IS HOW A MOVEMENT DIES. 
http://clringo.tripod.com/id159.htm


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 23 2007, 06:43 AM~7751744
> *No, its a rare skill, I also teach classes on marbleizing tricks, airbrush fades and tapeouts.  Hope to have some DVD's out by summer of 2008.
> *




you forget you're on layitlow NOTHING is rare on here alot of people expose their secrets 

i don't like to but that's because alot of it comes from years and years of messing with this stuff


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry if i offended anyone, i help answer a lot of peoples question on this site and others, by phone and email, a painter can't give up all his tricks, and that's not the way i achieve the "WET" look. If you think i'm bad ask somelike Steve (Deman) or Levi how to do it and see what they tell you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Apr 23 2007, 12:47 AM~7751780
> *I guess it is my turn to crap on the alsa guy!!!!!! try this site out that is the idea of this forum to share ideas and to help our brothers out. I dont mind who gets this stuff for free they still have to lay it down, and some people got it and some people dont. It also helps keep me moving forward. keeps me on my toes. Not painting patterns that were painted in the seventies and saying bull like only a handful of people in the country are still doing it, it is cause they didnt share their knowledge THAT IS HOW A MOVEMENT DIES.
> http://clringo.tripod.com/id159.htm
> *


oh man that was hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no offense alsa guy :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

exactly, sometimes people just gt to experiment :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Apr 23 2007, 06:47 AM~7751780
> *I guess it is my turn to crap on the alsa guy!!!!!! try this site out that is the idea of this forum to share ideas and to help our brothers out. I dont mind who gets this stuff for free they still have to lay it down, and some people got it and some people dont. It also helps keep me moving forward. keeps me on my toes. Not painting patterns that were painted in the seventies and saying bull like only a handful of people in the country are still doing it, it is cause they didnt share their knowledge THAT IS HOW A MOVEMENT DIES.
> http://clringo.tripod.com/id159.htm
> *




cool site i will pass this around :biggrin: 


anyone wanna buy it i'm selling it for $2 that's cheap


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 22 2007, 11:56 PM~7751852
> *sorry if i offended anyone, i help answer a lot of peoples question on this site and others, by phone and email, a painter can't give up all his tricks, and that's not the way i achieve the "WET" look.  If you think i'm bad ask somelike Steve (Deman) or Levi how to do it and see what they tell you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just cause you tell someone how to do something does not able them the skill to pull it off...tricks are for kids ...the good painters have skill.....


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 12:43 AM~7751749
> *
> *


that at least 100$ worth of info there


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7751852
> *sorry if i offended anyone, i help answer a lot of peoples question on this site and others, by phone and email, a painter can't give up all his tricks, and that's not the way i achieve the "WET" look.  If you think i'm bad ask somelike Steve (Deman) or Levi how to do it and see what they tell you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit steve deman charges 1,100 each per class :uh: hes fuckin badass though


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes I agree. . . 
"YOU CAN TELL SOMEONE WHAT TO DO AND THEY'LL FORGET;
YOU CAN SHOW SOMEONE WHAT TO DO AND THEY'LL REMEMBER;
YOU CAN TEACH SOMEONE WHAT TO DO AND THEY'LL LEARN!"


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i am now selling tips and tricks for 1.99, get them while they last!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 12:54 PM~7755725
> *i am now selling tips and tricks for 1.99, get them while they last!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

people only buy advice from professionals my friend.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 22 2007, 11:43 PM~7751744
> *No, its a rare skill, I also teach classes on marbleizing tricks, airbrush fades and tapeouts.  Hope to have some DVD's out by summer of 2008.
> *


rare...lol..that was done long ago by sign guys..especially on vinyl graphics...autographic magazine did a layout years ago about water droplets..aint no freakin secret..aint nothing out there new its just how it all combined and applied..alot of it is old skool tricks.being reapplied with a twist, by the painters idea..marbleizing,once called eerie dess,by metal flake.back in the late 70's earlly 80's..fadeaways done alot on custom van era..so is cobwebbing,smokeyswirl look from butane torche,or burning rubber..freakdrops,using the airbrush..its all in the painters imagination...and knowledge...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 23 2007, 04:55 PM~7756523
> *rare...lol..that was done long ago by sign guys..especially on vinyl graphics...autographic magazine did a layout years ago about water droplets..aint no freakin secret..aint nothing out there new its just how it all combined and applied..alot of it is old skool tricks.being reapplied with a twist, by the painters idea..marbleizing,once called eerie dess,by metal flake.back in the late 70's earlly 80's..fadeaways done alot on custom van era..so is cobwebbing,smokeyswirl look from butane torche,or burning rubber..freakdrops,using the airbrush..its all in the painters imagination...and knowledge...
> *


Somebody knows their shit. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

exactly there is ALOT of stuff out there like i said before that some companies claim is "something new" when in all actuality it's not


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

THANKS 4 da feed back homies it greatly appriceated :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 03:54 PM~7755725
> *i am now selling tips and tricks for 1.99, get them while they last!!! :biggrin:
> *


3 tips for 5 $?


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

nice info.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 23 2007, 10:22 PM~7757885
> *3 tips for 5 $?
> *


yes,plus shipping :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 23 2007, 05:17 PM~7756702
> *exactly there is ALOT of stuff out there like i said before that some companies claim is "something new" when in all actuality it's not
> *


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 23 2007, 03:55 PM~7756523
> *rare...lol..that was done long ago by sign guys..especially on vinyl graphics...autographic magazine did a layout years ago about water droplets..aint no freakin secret..aint nothing out there new its just how it all combined and applied..alot of it is old skool tricks.being reapplied with a twist, by the painters idea..marbleizing,once called eerie dess,by metal flake.back in the late 70's earlly 80's..fadeaways done alot on custom van era..so is cobwebbing,smokeyswirl look from butane torche,or burning rubber..freakdrops,using the airbrush..its all in the painters imagination...and knowledge...
> *



Thats what I'm talking about! :thumbsup: 
By the way I can show you guys how to turn on your compressors for 4 easy payments $1.99 act know classes are filling up quick!!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 09:34 PM~7757994
> *yes,plus shipping :biggrin:
> *


cant you just pm them to me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7757885
> *3 tips for 5 $?
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 24 2007, 06:59 AM~7760748
> *cant you just pm them to me :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


are you crazy??? :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

water drops.....allrite,,aint no secret about it.basic idea made simple...spray base color.let drie,apply adhesion promoter,222s or bulldog.you could mix pearl in adhession promoter.let drie.do not tack,spray bottle with water.spray water onto panel..not a fine mist.test your water application on another panel before doing any of the above..with water drops on panel.a bit darker base color and overreduce.low air pressure spray at low angle..now done let it drie..do not wipe or tackcloth..clearcoat or kandy..alot of endless options.once u get it down...i will be doin this on my ride.with a few other paint tricks.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

your right Steve Deman is badass, he an ALSA rep!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

stop saying that word


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ALSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 28 2007, 12:25 PM~8194531
> *ALSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wait till he puts a copyright on it then charges for writing alsa :cheesy:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

good idea :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I SAW HOW ITS DONE..NOT THAT HARD ACTUALLY


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Jun 28 2007, 12:25 PM~8194531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i did this fender


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 








JUST NEED TO BE CLEARED :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

post more :biggrin:


----------



## mcswangin (Jun 10, 2007)

go to your local paint shop and ask the next house of color class we have them down here all the time and there not 250 a class there 30 dollars but you have to know somebody to or be nice to the guy mixing your paint


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Apr 22 2007, 10:47 PM~7751780
> *I guess it is my turn to crap on the alsa guy!!!!!! try this site out that is the idea of this forum to share ideas and to help our brothers out. I dont mind who gets this stuff for free they still have to lay it down, and some people got it and some people dont. It also helps keep me moving forward. keeps me on my toes. Not painting patterns that were painted in the seventies and saying bull like only a handful of people in the country are still doing it, it is cause they didnt share their knowledge THAT IS HOW A MOVEMENT DIES.
> http://clringo.tripod.com/id159.htm
> *


tnxs for this info


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 30 2007, 05:01 PM~8209944
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


thats beutifullllll


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcswangin_@Jul 2 2007, 07:20 PM~8221846
> *go to your local paint shop and ask the next house of color class we have them down here all the time and there not 250 a class there 30 dollars but you have to know somebody to or be nice to the guy mixing your paint
> *


here they even fed us lunch ..... jon kosmoski was here was an all day affiar, the paint store reps paid for us to go .....


----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 22 2007, 10:43 PM~7751749


this is one of the easiest custom paint effects you can do...
In a real quick summary...
1) base coat... let it flash

2) with a spray bottle filled with water mist whatever you are painting... you don't want your surface completely wet... you just want water droplets... more or less depends on the look you want

3) from an angle, mist (over spray) on a contrasting / accent color of paint with your spray gun on to the water droplets you created with the spray bottle

4) this is the most important part of the whole process... give it PLENTY of time for the water to evaporate and dry (this is where the heated booth comes into play - not necessary, but helps move things along quicker)... the surface has to be completely dry and free of any moisture... you do not want any remnants of any moisture or water left on your base or you are asking for trouble when you go to shoot your clear

5) when the water has evaporated, the accent color you misted on top of the water droplets will have left a mirror image on the water droplets

6) clear


^ THAT WAS SOME DAMN GOOD INFO. NOW I KNOW THE BASICS OF HOW U GO ABOUT DOING THIS. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

i want my car to look hot pink pearl house of color but i want the water droplet effct what color should i be using for a base and what color for the mist over the water


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlakoLoco13+Aug 1 2007, 06:18 PM~8450005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE KNOWS WHAT HE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

alsa guy is taken an as whipping with out getting but hurt......nice


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 29 2007, 08:27 PM~8205777
> *i did this fender
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 1 2007, 09:20 PM~8451880
> *i want my car to look hot pink pearl house of color but i want the water droplet effct what color should i be using for a base and what  color for the mist over the water
> *


x2, can it be done with a kandy? i have tried it on bc-cc and really liked how easy it was.


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlakoLoco13+Aug 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8450005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he left out one very important thing, when you shoot the paint it MUST be at a very low pressure or else it will just blow the water away :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

YOU BROUGHT THIS TOPIC BACK, AFTER ALMOST A YEAR!!! JUST TO PUT A CRAPPY  SYMBOL!

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@May 30 2008, 07:17 PM~10774013
> *YOU BROUGHT THIS TOPIC BACK, AFTER ALMOST A YEAR!!! JUST TO PUT A CRAPPY    SYMBOL!
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 06:25 AM~7751583
> *people know.. just are lazy to explain and type
> *





jup :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

test panel i did a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

just finishing this jet ski.


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

Ttt for a good topic


----------

